# Java Spiel erstellen



## Paul674 (5. Jun 2018)

Hallo ich muss für die schule ein spiel mit java programmieren. Es sollte so leicht wie möglich sein (zb.snake) leider habe ich wirklich keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Robat (5. Jun 2018)

Wenn du genug Geld hast


----------



## Paul674 (5. Jun 2018)

wieviel?


----------



## truesoul (5. Jun 2018)

Hallo.

Snake ist sicherlich nicht einfach für ein Anfänger.

Sowas wie Schnick Schack Schuck. Das ist einfach.

Und davon abgesehen, schon mal Google gefragt? 

Grüße


----------



## Paul674 (5. Jun 2018)

ja, auch eine gute Idee könntest du mir dabei helfen?


----------



## truesoul (5. Jun 2018)

Dabei helfen Google zu bedienen? 

Siehe: 


Robat hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du genug Geld hast


----------



## Robat (5. Jun 2018)

@Paul674 mal ein kleiner Tipp: Hier im Forum gilt "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe". Überleg dir was du für ein Projekt machen willst (Schnick Schnack Schnuck ist da ein ganz guter Anfang), plan wie du vorgehst und fang an. Bei konkreten Fragen machst du hier ein Post mit deinem bisherigen Code und der konkreten Frage und dann bekommst du hier auch Hilfe.

Wenn du einfach nur jemand suchst, der dir deine Hausaufgaben machst dann solltest du dich lieber im Unterforum "private Stellenangebote" melden .. da musst du dann aber damit rechnen gut Geld loszuwerden. Ob es das wert ist sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## Paul674 (5. Jun 2018)

ok lol


----------



## Javinner (5. Jun 2018)

Paul674 hat gesagt.:


> hdm


Genau so gewinnt man "Freunde"  Viel Erfolg!

Den Post im Nachhinein zu ändern, ist ebenso keine so feine Art, zumal dieser, ob du es willst oder nicht, durch meinen festgehalten wurde! Ich bin gespannt, ob deine Vorgehensweise zu Erfolg führt.. Ich drücke die Daumen


----------



## Robat (5. Jun 2018)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Genau so gewinnt man "Freunde"  Viel Erfolg!


Und dann noch den Beitrag editieren, damit es keiner merkt


----------

